# Jobs/Volunteering in Phoenix,AZ for EMT-B



## Wildercase (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi all, Im a newly certified EMT-B, and I cannot find work, or even any volunteering ops, in the Phoenix area.   
Really interested in ambulance work, but I'd also be up for the hospital setting as well, especially the ED. 
NEED to start getting experience, and it just seems like there's nothing.  No one seems to even do ride alongs.  

Help!?

Thanks!!!


----------



## terrible one (Jul 28, 2010)

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=19171

read post #2


----------



## Wildercase (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks so much, but Im just trying to get in touch with Phx area folks for some specific advice.  Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 29, 2010)

Find online a list of every paid and vollie service there is an send them a letter.


----------



## NPAZ (Sep 22, 2010)

*Ride-Alongs?*

Sorry to tag onto the last thread- I'm new at the online forum thing.  I'm new to Phoenix, have 8 years EMS experience out-of-state and my new job is in-hospital, no trauma.  I'm jonesin' for some opportunities to do ride-alongs in the Phoenix/Scottsdale area as an RN/NP/EMT.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Level1pedstech (Sep 23, 2010)

terrible one said:


> http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=19171
> 
> read post #2



 What a helpful little tool you are. A new person comes to the board seeking some help and that's all you can offer why even bother?

 OP and anyone else looking try firehouse.com look in the forums for the local firehouse forum and try your question there. You could also try firecareers.com they have alot of people but they just remodeled their website so its a little slow. They also have a really afordable job notification service. You could try and search the forum archives I know the Arizona volunteer question has come up in the past.

 Remember even if your not interested in fire many agencies separate their fire and medical people. Don't assume just because its a fire agency that your going to end up on a hose line doing so may cost you a good opportunity.. I'm sure you can find something you may need to travel but if you can find an agency that allows members to pull 24 hour shifts and there are plenty around you might be more interested in doing some commuting. You wont find alot of love for volunteers or firefighters on this board but there are some good people and you can almost always get the information you need.. Good luck!


----------



## NPAZ (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll check out those other websites.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## terrible one (Sep 23, 2010)

Level1pedstech said:


> What a helpful little tool you are. A new person comes to the board seeking some help and that's all you can offer why even bother?




This thread/post was prior to an EMS EMPLOYMENT section offered on this site. 
and without one there was a Job Search Thread every other day. Sorry if I offended a new user by asking them to utilize a search function when there are clearly marked "looking for job" etc.. posts on the same page.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Sep 24, 2010)

terrible one said:


> This thread/post was prior to an EMS EMPLOYMENT section offered on this site.
> and without one there was a Job Search Thread every other day. Sorry if I offended a new user by asking them to utilize a search function when there are clearly marked "looking for job" etc.. posts on the same page.



 You missed the point my friend. If people want to post job searches for others to offer advice on why do you give a rats butt, are you being forced to log on and take part or do you come here of your own free will. Some people are timid even in an on line situation and may feel uncomfortable even asking the simplest of questions. What topic will annoy you next to the point that you feel its being brought up to much. I can think of a few but far be it from me to try and limit a new comers ability to ask a question. If you are annoyed by a post I guess you could just pass it by and move on to something more interesting to you.


----------



## terrible one (Sep 24, 2010)

Then why even have a search function? If multiple threads of the same topic are going to posted daily let's eliminate the search button, see how long everyone enjoys reading those same topics


----------

